# Looking for a starter kit like this in jhb...



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

Hi 

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Starter-Kits/Premium-Starter

I am looking for a kit like this or similar in jhb. I would like to know the prices including door to door courier.

Currently it says that Skybluevaping is out of stock. Any more information on this?


----------



## Dassie (8/2/15)

Barnicle said:


> Hi
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Starter-Kits/Premium-Starter
> 
> ...


Have a look at this. Awesome deal:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sunday-special-1.t8764/#post-184024


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

Dassie said:


> Have a look at this. Awesome deal:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sunday-special-1.t8764/#post-184024



Thanks bud but that's just out of my price range!  Much Appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

Get these:

Eleaf D16 @ R360
Kanger Mini Protank 3 @ R105
Kanger Dual Coils x5 Pack @ R135

Slightly more expensive but the D16 is a much better battery 
You can skip on the pack of coils and get them later - the included coil should last about a week or so.

Also Vape Club is in JHB for collection

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/15)

Good choice there @free3dom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Get these:
> 
> Eleaf D16 @ R360
> Kanger Mini Protank 3 @ R105
> ...



Awwwwwwwwwyeah!!! Thanks a lot @free3dom! its a bonus that its around my price range too! Super Excited

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

Barnicle said:


> Awwwwwwwwwyeah!!! Thanks a lot @free3dom! its a bonus that its around my price range too! Super Excited



You are very welcome 

The D16 is a great battery too, 1700mAH means decent life and pass-through means you can vape on it while it's charging 
And I still have a Mini Protank 3 that I use from time to time - it's around 6 months old and still kicking 

Also, Vape Club sells the SkyBlue juices which are some of my favourites - so you can get sorted on that front as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

Does VapeClub offer free delivery for purchases over certain amounts? if not, does anyone know the courier costs?


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

Barnicle said:


> Does VapeClub offer free delivery for purchases over certain amounts? if not, does anyone know the courier costs?



Delivery is R55 to major centres, but no free delivery AFAIK. 
You can also collect from them in Benoni (I think).

See here.


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/15)

Jumping in but have you considered the k1 instead of the mpt3? It's a smaller version of the mAN and runs perfectly on the d16. Must better Vape than the mpt3 and also holds enough juice for a day. Fill in the morning and then when your back from work. The mpt3 I was filling 3 times a day minimum! 

What area are you in @Barnicle?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Jumping in but have you considered the k1 instead of the mpt3? It's a smaller version of the mAN and runs perfectly on the d16. Must better Vape than the mpt3 and also holds enough juice for a day. Fill in the morning and then when your back from work. The mpt3 I was filling 3 times a day minimum!
> 
> What area are you in @Barnicle?



Capacity is the same on the K1 and mPT3 (actually it's 1.5ml vs 1.8ml on the mPT3) so I'm not sure it will last much longer. Also it's R65 more expensive and not having any experience with it myself I just could not blindly justify it


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/15)

I've got both, lol

The k1 is better im my eyes purely because it has the bvc coils like the mAN instead of the dual bottom coils.

The other option for a bit cheaper could be the aspire et-s. Really good bvc attys but you cannot change the drip tips .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Jumping in but have you considered the k1 instead of the mpt3? It's a smaller version of the mAN and runs perfectly on the d16. Must better Vape than the mpt3 and also holds enough juice for a day. Fill in the morning and then when your back from work. The mpt3 I was filling 3 times a day minimum!
> 
> What area are you in @Barnicle?



Howsit bud! Im in Randpark...


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/15)

Where is that ? Lol. 

I have a feeling it's close to randburg


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

At the moment my budget is R700 and nothing more...


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Where is that ? Lol.
> 
> I have a feeling it's close to randburg



Indeed it is! Its around lifestyle (Westpac)...


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I've got both, lol
> 
> The k1 is better im my eyes purely because it has the bvc coils like the mAN instead of the dual bottom coils.
> 
> The other option for a bit cheaper could be the aspire et-s. Really good bvc attys but you cannot change the drip tips .



Nice, you seem to have much more experience in clearos than me, I'll leave this in your capable hands then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (8/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I've got both, lol
> 
> The k1 is better im my eyes purely because it has the bvc coils like the mAN instead of the dual bottom coils.
> 
> The other option for a bit cheaper could be the aspire et-s. Really good bvc attys but you cannot change the drip tips .


I'm sitting here wondering if, when a tighter budget is in play, our friend shouldn't consider going straight for a nice RBA like the Orchid. There is more than enough advice here to help with the learning curve, but then there isnt the constant replacement of commercial coils?

EDIT: I have a few starter friends on RBA's now. I build the coils for them and show them how to wick and they're off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

Dassie said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if, when a tighter budget is in play, our friend shouldn't consider going straight for a nice RBA like the Orchid. There is more than enough advice here to help with the learning curve, but then there isnt the constant replacement of commercial coils?
> 
> EDIT: I have a few starter friends on RBA's now. I build the coils for them and show them how to wick and they're off



Problem is there is an upper limit of R700 (non-negotiable) 
That already rules out any mod with enough power for an RBA + the actual RBA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/15)

Dude, we can def make a plan for you with that budget 

Here's the deal  

So can anyone on the forum throw a 20w istick for cheap towards our new member? Il get the atty portion sorted and then at least there is a budget for some juice ? 

The d16 is a great starter device but it's like how we all bought spinners in the beginning and then the next month needed more .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

@Dassie I will definitely be looking into RBA's in the course of this month...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/15)

Do you have a separate budget for juice . Along the lines of 340 would get you 3 good 30ml bottles (1 lekker Vapes and 2 Skyblue) 

You could get the new istick which is a great mod especially if you wanna move onto the exciting world of rebuildables

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

@shaunnadan Is it possible for me to whatsapp you? if possible please PM me your number bro.


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/15)

083--------

Edited by Admin -


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/15)

Lol, I should really remember to stop putting my number out on a public platform

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> 083-------


Thanks A lot bud!


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/15)

Dassie said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if, when a tighter budget is in play, our friend shouldn't consider going straight for a nice RBA like the Orchid. There is more than enough advice here to help with the learning curve, but then there isnt the constant replacement of commercial coils?
> 
> EDIT: I have a few starter friends on RBA's now. I build the coils for them and show them how to wick and they're off




I agree ! 

If not straight to an rba then at least a mod that can fire one . Budget aside I would say get an istick, mAN, goblin/orchid and a dripper ! That's what an ecigssa starter pack should come with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (9/2/15)

Check out the Evod Mega Kit.
http://vapemaxx.co.za/starter-kits-1/

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## annemarievdh (9/2/15)

Zuzu88 said:


> Check out the Evod Mega Kit.
> http://vapemaxx.co.za/starter-kits-1/
> 
> Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing



It looks like the EMOW Kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (9/2/15)

annemarievdh said:


> It looks like the EMOW Kit.


Yeah very similar

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Barnicle (9/2/15)

@Zuzu88 Thanks bud! I appreciate the help lots... I am getting my first mod today and will post pics when I do .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zuzu88 (9/2/15)

Barnicle said:


> @Zuzu88 Thanks bud! I appreciate the help lots... I am getting my first mod today and will post pics when I do .


@Barnicle you are most welcome 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------

